# microsoft office outlook file previewer



## aura6aura (Apr 13, 2006)

My system is WIndows XP SP2. I've installed microsoft office 2007 days ago. 
i use microsoft office outlook 2007 as my default rss reader. i've set my rss feeds setting to "download the full articles as an .html attachment to each item"
but somehow i can't view my attachment file for rss feeds. it says "this file cannot be previewed because there is no previewer installed for it" and there is a link below it leads me to "http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/marketplace/EY100979951033.aspx". I've installed the XPS Essential Pack the page showed me and also Microsoft Core XML Services 6.0. but still no luck.
it works fine for normal mail attachment files. What are the problems with my previewer now? any solution suggested? 

Thx in advance


----------

